# Any idea what is causing these patches?



## Lawn_newbie (Jun 19, 2018)

The dark spots started about two weeks ago when the temperatures was in the mid 90s. This past five days we had four days of rain. Grass is Tifway 419 Bermuda. I did not see any mycelium in the morning.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

It looks fungal in nature.

I'd cut really low, rake out as much of that dead stuff as possible, and hit it with fungicide like Heritage G.


----------



## magoodall65 (Jul 19, 2018)

@Lawn_newbie I came home from a week long trip to similar looking patches over here in Braselton, GA. Interested to see what people say. I went ahead and put down some fungicide Monday night thinking that's what it could be.


----------



## Lawn_newbie (Jun 19, 2018)

@SCGrassMan Do you think it is worth using a power rake to gather up as much of the dead material as possible?

I am north of Atlanta and it looks like we have a full week with temperatures below 85.


----------



## Lawn_newbie (Jun 19, 2018)

magoodall65 said:


> @Lawn_newbie I came home from a week long trip to similar looking patches over here in Braselton, GA. Interested to see what people say. I went ahead and put down some fungicide Monday night thinking that's what it could be.


I am down the road from you. I am over in Flowery Branch.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Lawn_newbie said:


> @SCGrassMan Do you think it is worth using a power rake to gather up as much of the dead material as possible?
> 
> I am north of Atlanta and it looks like we have a full week with temperatures below 85.


If you got money you don't know what else to do with sure!


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

those same patches riddle nearly every yard in my neighborhood that doesn't irrigate their lawn. It seemed like the entire yard was brown due to lack of water, then when the rain came for first time in 6 weeks, most of the yard greened up instantly and left those brown patches everywhere. I assumed it was fungus too so I ordered some heritage g to try to prevent from happening to mine.

@SCGrassMan Do you broadcast over your entire lawn? Monthly? Or do you just treat problem areas when they arrise?


----------



## brianuab (Jun 6, 2018)

I live in Buford GA and had the same issue. I I put down some Scott's DiseaseEX last week before the rain and it helped considerably.


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

Fungus has the proclivity to spread, I'd personally treat the entire lawn.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Lawn_newbie said:


> The dark spots started about two weeks ago when the temperatures was in the mid 90s. This past five days we had four days of rain. Grass is Tifway 419 Bermuda. I did not see any mycelium in the morning.


The lesions on the brown grass looks exactly like what I have/had. It was identified as some form of leaf spot fungus. I put down propiconazole and Scotts Disease Ex. It's only been 4 days since application but none of the new growth has an lesions. I'm hoping to start cutting off the old growth with the lesions soon.


----------



## Easyluck (Feb 5, 2019)

It could be take all patch. If it is put down .25-.5 inches of peat moss to lower the ph.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

bp2878 said:


> those same patches riddle nearly every yard in my neighborhood that doesn't irrigate their lawn. It seemed like the entire yard was brown due to lack of water, then when the rain came for first time in 6 weeks, most of the yard greened up instantly and left those brown patches everywhere. I assumed it was fungus too so I ordered some heritage g to try to prevent from happening to mine.
> 
> @SCGrassMan Do you broadcast over your entire lawn? Monthly? Or do you just treat problem areas when they arrise?


I treat mine as needed, and also certain times of the year where it's common. I have a 3k sq ft lawn so one bag goes a long way for me.

Recently I discovered a combo fungicide and insecticide whose name escapes me, but it's also made by Syngenta and looks very similar.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

@TN Hawkeye bag those clippings! But you probably know that already


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> @TN Hawkeye bag those clippings! But you probably know that already


Umm yeah... of course... I mean what kind of tool would be so excited to be mowing again that he would rush out and side discharge a fungus infected lawn... I mean who the hell would be so stupid... but let's say I have a friend that did that. Should he just put his house up for sale or IF he was a member here should he just delete his profile? Sometimes I... he can be really stupid.


----------



## Lawn_newbie (Jun 19, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > @TN Hawkeye bag those clippings! But you probably know that already
> ...


Maybe it was just an error in judgement repeated a few times.


----------



## Lawn_newbie (Jun 19, 2018)

@SCGrassMan Do you think dethaching would be a waste of time and money?


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Lawn_newbie said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> > SCGrassMan said:
> ...


I'm pretty sure it's just that my "friend" is a complete moron and this is probably the least detrimental screw up he will have. If nothing else it is a lesson learned and something for the rest of TLF to slap their forehead about.


----------



## Etm (Nov 11, 2018)

We are seeing mole Crickets in every lawn that looks like this. We are also seeing black patches also. Leafhoppers every where in the black lawns. Every zoysia yard we treat has had mole Crickets.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

TN Hawkeye said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > @TN Hawkeye bag those clippings! But you probably know that already
> ...


Lol just put down fungicide and you'll be good


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Lawn_newbie said:


> @SCGrassMan Do you think dethaching would be a waste of time and money?


Not if you've got the time and money!


----------

